# Case IH Optum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New series from Case...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/09/case-ih-launches-new-optum-tractor-series/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=0c6c58397d-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-0c6c58397d-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of baler needs that kind of power? I suppose those mounted mower systems might need some power but other then that why so much power for hay?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That does look a little big for haying.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

A 3X4 baler or a triple mower takes that kind of power. I don't understand why they build up, instead of longer. Ride is everything in a tractor IMHO


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

a 3x4 baler needs 240-270hp? Since when? Maybe with a cutter in it maybe a 240hp would be ok.



jeff outwest said:


> A 3X4 baler or a triple mower takes that kind of power. I don't understand why they build up, instead of longer. Ride is everything in a tractor IMHO


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It looks like it would pull the heck out of my 2 star tedder.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> It looks like it would pull the heck out of my 2 star tedder.


Buy one and let us know how it works out with that tedder.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's almost 1/2 again as much tractor as you need for any big baler.....


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

It's a high horsepower Euro tractor. Probably designed to compete with Fendt more than anything here.

HDP balers take some power. Especially with a cutter. Last I checked so do triple mowers and it's pretty expensive to set up a Magnum or JD with a front PTO option.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haystax said:


> It's a high horsepower Euro tractor. Probably designed to compete with Fendt more than anything here.
> 
> HDP balers take some power. Especially with a cutter. Last I checked so do triple mowers and it's pretty expensive to set up a Magnum or JD with a front PTO option.


Yeah I looked up the specs on at 2200 series hesston 3x4 and they say minimum 200hp with cutter.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't think about cutters. Nobody around here uses them.


----------

